
Show HN: BrightChat – conversation training for call centres - AtomicAndy
https://www.brightchat.co.uk
======
AtomicAndy
Hi, I'm looking for feedback on the concept and implementation of a new
business I'm involved with. We're getting lots of solid interest when talking
to prospective customers, but cheque writing is proving a lot more difficult.
Any thoughts and comments welcome! Thanks.

